# Metal Window Frame Restoration



## Dan Fields (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals.

I'm Dan Fields and new to the forum.

Here's my first question: I have a job where a painter painted all the store front aluminum window frames by mistake with latex paint.

The client DID NOT want it painted and wants it removed.

The Challenge: It has a powder coated paint under the latex paint that was added by mistake. Is there going to be a reasonable way to get the latex paint off without removing the powder coat paint. The painter DID NOT prime the powder coat and some of the latex seems to peel off easy, but not all.

What do you think?

On another note, I'm a construction window cleaner and have some information on how painters get blamed for scratching glass when they attempt to remove paint from the glass. 

HINT: Defective Glass. I specialize in defending painters on this topic.

Good luck with my question and I look forward to hearing your suggestions.

Dan Fields
Fields CSI


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dan Fields said:


> Hi Guys and Gals.
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

TJ Paint, Thats some great advice your offering up...


I would use citra strip apply and then wrap with plastic and walk away for 24hrs when you come back peal a bit of the plastic back and see if the finish is coming off if not reapply and wait again. Its a bear to do but it can be done.


----------

